# Grafiker sucht Programmierer.



## vreezer (4. Juli 2020)

Tach auch. Ich bin 44 aus Berlin und bastel ab und zu in Unity und Unreal (meist an Rennspielprojekten) rum. Da ich keine Kenntnisse in der Programmierung habe, suche ich jemanden, der in seiner Freizeit auch gerne ein Projekt umsetzen möchte. Bei Interesse einfach hier melden oder per PN.

Viele Grüße
Vreezer


----------



## Defskidrow (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo, bei uns ist es genau umgekehrt. Wir sind mitten in einem Projekt. Genau genommen schon in einem ersten nicht öffentlichen Test. Wir suchen aber zur Verstärkung unseres kleinen Teams noch einen Grafiker. Es geht sich um eine Online Wirtschaftssimulation fürs Handy.  Vielleicht hast du ja Interesse. 

Viele Grüße


----------

